

Ruby Currying - batasrki
http://www.khelll.com/blog/ruby/ruby-currying/

======
raganwald
As mentioned elsewhere, is this currying? Or partial application?

Currying:

lambda { |x,y| x + y }.curry => lambda { |x| lambda { |y| x + y } }

Partial Application

lambda { |x, y| x + y }.apply(2) => lambda { |y| 2 + y }

And given #curry, #apply is trivial:

class Proc; def apply(param); self.curry.call(param); end end

...or at least, that's _my_ understanding...

~~~
grandalf
i think you're right.

------
grandalf
After learning about these concepts in Haskell, the Ruby code seems downright
ugly (I never thought I'd say that)... but still probably quite useful in some
cases.

------
khelll
raganwald, u r totally right, i have updated the post to show the diff.

